# Recommend cordless drill



## Taxboy

I'm looking for a new cordless hammer drill for very occasional diy use. Budget is £70-80. A colleague has just bought an Erbauer from Screwfix and says he is pleased with it. This is not a make I'm familiar with but happy to take advice from the collective wisdom on the forum 

All advice appreciated 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi

You will get many responses nudging you toward dewalt / Makita both of which are excellent but above your budget. Have a look at Stanley fatmax / Erbauer / Hitachi / Worx which should all be nearer your budget and be fine for more than occasional use.


----------



## Cookies

I was bought a ryobi cordless drill set about 8 or 9 years ago. It has been absolutely brilliant, the batteries last for ages, and they pack a great punch, even for masonry work or for long wood screws. I'd happily buy another again. 

Just a wee tip, the higher the amp/hour aH rating on the battery, the longer they'll last and the harder they'll punch. 

Cooks



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleancar

makita 18v lithium all day long , had mine years with no issues


----------



## dholdi

Cookies said:


> I was bought a ryobi cordless drill set about 8 or 9 years ago. It has been absolutely brilliant, the batteries last for ages, and they pack a great punch, even for masonry work or for long wood screws. I'd happily buy another again.
> 
> Just a wee tip, the higher the amp/hour aH rating on the battery, the longer they'll last and the harder they'll punch.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ryobi was one of the names that escaped me, their one range with one battery that fits all tools comes with good reviews.


----------



## dholdi

cleancar said:


> makita 18v lithium all day long , had mine years with no issues


Told you ( the op that is )


----------



## GP Punto

Useful advice. I made the foolish mistake of buying cheaply and regretting it. Bought a Bosch and it had next to no power and then I bought a Draper, an impulse buy when they were on half price offer at ASDA, battery life is under 10 minutes.

Like so many other things, buy cheaply and buy twice or buy a good product and buy it once.

eta.

Inspired by this just went looking to see whats around, need to be careful, saw a number of offers where no battery and no charger was included with the deal.


----------



## Andyblue

There are quite a few and I'd certainly recommend DeWalt or Makita (@dholdi :thumb: ), but what I would say for definite is buy something with the best amp/hour battery you can... 

Bosch do some very nice DIY cordless drills - father in law has one and it's nice bit of kit to use on the occasions he does...


----------



## dholdi

I don't have any Bosch cordless tools, however I have 2 Bosch angle grinders one of which is over 20 years old and still going strong, the other is the most ergonomic tool I've ever bought. I also have a Bosch SDS which is very powerful and as light as a feather. 
As GPP says you can buy cheaply and twice however you need to balance that with use.


----------



## Droppedit

For occasional use, wouldn't a corded drill be better? I realise that Taxboy asked about cordless.....

I dont actually know, and you guys will know better than I do, but my occasional use cordless drill batteries always seem to fail after a while of not cycling the batteries, and I return to the corded one.


----------



## dholdi

With modern li ion etc batteries there's no need to cycle them, just use then recharge.
A 2.0 Ah battery will be more than ample for the average diyer.


----------



## PedroC

Spend some money on a Marita you won’t regret it. I had to borrow the father in law ‘s Black and decker drill for a job whilst using my Makita. The Makita was night and day better. The Black and Decker felt like a kids toy in comparison.


----------



## keithjmason

I’ve got on very well with the worx tools. 
The screwfix eBauer batteries also fit these. 
And all the worx tools can share the same batteries, Like the hydroshot, hedge trimmers etc
etc.


----------



## Sh1ner

dholdi said:


> With modern li ion etc batteries there's no need to cycle them, just use then recharge.
> A 2.0 Ah battery will be more than ample for the average diyer.


Recharging after use is not recommended for lithium cells. Unlike Ni-Cad and NiMh they maintain life and the cells degrade less when stored at about 40% charge.
Once a lithium pack drops below a certain point, not just voltage, it will not recharge at all because the internal protection circuits prevent it.
Once flattened, beyond a certain point, the internal resistance increases and the life is much reduced. Once this has happened capacity is not recoverable.
Charging after use and then leaving makes this happen faster.
Cordless tools need to be used regularly to make the most of any battery pack or any of them, for different reasons, will fail.


----------



## iain3915

I have the Screwfix Titan cordless drill and for £55 I am very happy with it. Feels like quality item and it has always had enough power for my DIY use. The two batteries are handy too. https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-tti699com-18v-1-5ah-li-ion-cordless-combi-drill/4908p


----------



## gatecrasher3

Cookies said:


> I was bought a ryobi cordless drill set about 8 or 9 years ago. It has been absolutely brilliant, the batteries last for ages, and they pack a great punch, even for masonry work or for long wood screws. I'd happily buy another again.
> 
> Just a wee tip, the higher the amp/hour aH rating on the battery, the longer they'll last and the harder they'll punch.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'd recommend Ryobi as well. Always thought of their stuff as a little cheap and nasty until my mate who's a joiner came to do some work for me. Pretty much all of his cordless kit is Ryobi and the quality is fantastic and good value for money.

I've got their drill, impact driver and jigsaw and all work great.


----------



## Danjc

£75 for a DeWalt at B&Q only 1 battery though. https://www.diy.com/departments/dew...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CNatz97S9NwCFUQx0wodeUwKSg

I'm sure it's the one I have and if it is it's more than capable for day to day stuff. Hammer action is ok for lighter stuff but tend to use my sds for masonry.


----------



## gordonpuk

“The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten”


----------



## GP Punto

gordonpuk said:


> "The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten"


That is a very good motto to live by.

I kick myself every time I forget it.


----------



## Taxboy

Thanks for all the input. Unfortunately the budget wont stretch to a Makita so I've upped it a bit and got the DeWalt on offer from Screwfix for £100 which includes 2 x 2A batteries. Should be OK for my needs

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Taxboy said:


> Thanks for all the input. Unfortunately the budget wont stretch to a Makita so I've upped it a bit and got the DeWalt on offer from Screwfix for £100 which includes 2 x 2A batteries. Should be OK for my needs
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I have that one, I bought it when it first come on offer a couple of months back, its pretty powerful and so far doing a great job

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi

Sh1ner said:


> Recharging after use is not recommended for lithium cells. Unlike Ni-Cad and NiMh they maintain life and the cells degrade less when stored at about 40% charge.
> Once a lithium pack drops below a certain point, not just voltage, it will not recharge at all because the internal protection circuits prevent it.
> Once flattened, beyond a certain point, the internal resistance increases and the life is much reduced. Once this has happened capacity is not recoverable.
> Charging after use and then leaving makes this happen faster.
> Cordless tools need to be used regularly to make the most of any battery pack or any of them, for different reasons, will fail.


Mmmm, didn't know that.
With all 3 of my cordless drills on Li-ion I've used them until the battery is flat then swapped for the spare and put the other on charge.
They are all over 3 years old and don't appear to be any worse for it.


----------



## Sh1ner

dholdi said:


> Mmmm, didn't know that.
> With all 3 of my cordless drills on Li-ion I've used them until the battery is flat then swapped for the spare and put the other on charge.
> They are all over 3 years old and don't appear to be any worse for it.


I would assume you use them all frequently then and if they are tools of the trade you should see good life but you should see longer life if not stored fully charged.
However battery tools are often used infrequently and in this case charging and leaving lithium cells is not a good thing.
They suffer less degradation if stored/unused for long periods if not fully charged. Unlike Ni-cad which self discharge/deteriorate unless they are fully discharged, before charging and also used regularly or NiMh which are tolerant, to an extent of the state of charge prior to charging but will deteriorate if not stored charged.


----------



## Titanium Htail

My DeWalt is a great performer, quallity battery drill are great performers used in the trade on site, I still have my dad's corded Stanley which must be 60+ years old for those small little jobs a historical item now.

I would still go with that higher end branded performers nothing worse than finding when you do use one it is not your to the job, so money well spent.

Work supplied DeWalt corded option @£240+ has so much torque it will spin you round given the opportunity plus drill through walls with ease.

I am sure other top prands provide equal performance,get the 10.8v for £60+

John Tht.


----------

